# Les PowerBook 170 d'Anthony



## gpbonneau (2 Décembre 2017)

J'ai récupéré comme convenu les 2 PowerBook 170 d'Anthony, dans le but de les restaurer.

J'ai commencé par celui qui démarre encore.
Il a une charnière d'écran cassée (très courant sur ces modèles).
Il a le modem interne optionnel, et le petit boitier externe qui va avec (ce qui est plutôt rare, souvent perdu ;-)
La porte arrière qui cache les prises est présente, mais les ergots qui la maintiennent en place sont cassés.





Démontage :
La partie supérieure (clavier/écran) se sépare assez facilement de la base après avoir retiré 4 vis en dessous et une à l'arrière, et après avoir débranché le câble qui les relie.

La partie inférieure :
Sur la coque en plastique, sont fixés les cartes électronique l'une par-dessus l'autre : 
- la carte mère (à gauche, en L) commune au PowerBook 140, 145 et 170
- la carte fille avec le processeur 68030 25Mhz (au-dessus) spécifique au 170 (le 140 a un proc. à 16Mhz et le 145 à 25Mhz mais sans copro.)
- la carte RAM de 4Mo (à droite avec l'étiquette verte)
Et la carte modem (en bas à droite) fixé sur la carte mère.
Puis le lecteur de disquette et le disque dur posé sur la coque et fixé par un support métallique sur lequel est collé la nappe SCSI (en haut à droite). Le disque n'est pas d'origine.


C'est tout. C'est assez simple. Tout ça est fixé sur des inserts métallique prisonnier dans le plastique de la coque. Mais les inserts ont tendance à casser le plastique qui les retient si la vis est trop difficile à serrer/desserrer. 
Là c'est le cas, le précédent démontage s'est mal passé apparemment (lors du changement du disque ?), avec de la casse autour de quelques inserts (avec même un insert qui a été scié !) 
Donc des inserts à remplacer et/ou à remettre en place ;-)

La partie supérieure :
Elle est en 2 parties : la coque supérieur et l'écran.
Sur la coque : le clavier, le trackball, la carte d'interconnexion (en bas) où est soudé la pile de sauvegarde, la carte de réglage de luminosité de l'écran avec son curseur (à droite), les 2 charnières métalliques et les petits capots qui les cachent.
L'écran est monté dans une coque en 2 parties, fixées sur les charnières métalliques.


Les inserts sur lesquels sont fixés les charnières sont plutôt courts et les charnières assez dures.
Donc très souvent le plastique casse autour des inserts (surtout à droite, la majorité des utilisateurs étant droitiers, c'est le coté qui est sollicité en premier quand l'écran est ouvert/fermé).
Donc des inserts à remettre en place ;-)

Etape suivante : Réparation des plastiques.


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Décembre 2017)

La réparation des plastiques est assez simple avec une bonne colle plastique (j'utilise de la colle qui sert à réparer les pare-chocs des voitures).

Sur la coque inférieur en plastique un logement d'insert est cassé, un insert a été scié et pour un autre, la vis était bloqué dedans (vissé de travers).
Pour celui cassé, j'ai remis de la colle à plastique pour le consolider :



Et j'ai remplacé celui qui avait été scié et celui au pas de vis HS :





Et je consolide le pied des inserts avec de la colle plastique.

Pour la coque de l'écran, je procède en 2 étapes. D'abord remettre les inserts en place avec de la colle cyanoacrylate pour qu'ils soient bien positionnés, puis, une fois sec, je consolide avec la colle plastique. C'est pas super beau, mais très efficace.




Celui de gauche est intact :


Mais il sera aussi consolidé (on voit déjà des petites fissures).

 Pour la porte qui cache les prises, on peut percer l'endroit ou se trouvait les ergots et les remplacer par un axe (un petit clou recoupé par exemple), mais comme j'en ai une d'avance avec ses ergots, je passe cette étape ;-)

Etape suivante : test du HD et remontage.


----------



## Anthony (4 Décembre 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Là c'est le cas, le précédent démontage s'est mal passé apparemment (lors du changement du disque ?), avec de la casse autour de quelques inserts (avec même un insert qui a été scié !)



Promis, je n'y suis pour rien


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Décembre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> gpbonneau a dit:
> 
> 
> > le précédent démontage s'est mal passé apparemment (lors du changement du disque ?), avec de la casse autour de quelques inserts (avec même un insert qui a été scié !)
> ...



J'en doute pas  vu l'âge du disque ça doit faire un paquet d'année qu'il est dedans.

J'ai branché le disque dur sur mon PowerBook G3 (Lombard) qui me sert à tester des disques SCSI.
Malheureusement le disque n'a pas passé les tests 
Un formatage rapide ça passe, mais les tests de lecture/écriture révèlent trop d'erreurs.
Evidemment un formatage plus complet, avec écriture sur toutes les pistes ne passe pas.
Donc pas possible de réinstaller un système.



J'ai pris dans mon stock un autre disque dur, de même capacité, et estampillé Apple en plus 
Il a passé les tests avec succès. Les performances n'ont rien à voir avec un disque moderne, ça date de1991 . Il atteint à peine la moitié des 1,5Mo/sec qui est le max de l'interface SCSI sur ce modèle de PowerBook.

Et ensuite installation d'un système 7.1 tout neuf.




Tout est prêt pour le remontage :
1 - La carte mère sur la base, fixée par les 2 vis/entretoises qui vont soutenir ensuite la carte modem. Sans oublier de brancher le petit capteur qui surveille la température de la batterie.
2 - Puis le lecteur de disquette et le disque dur, fixés par le berceau métallique (avec la nappe SCSI) par 5 vis.
3 - Puis la carte fille avec le processeur (le copro. est sous la carte) par dessus la carte mère, fixé par 4 vis et la carte RAM encore par dessus. La carte modem est fixé sur la carte mère sur les entretoises par 2 vis.




J'en ai profité pour remplacer la carte RAM de 4Mo par une 6Mo, soit un total de 8Mo avec les 2 Mo soudés sur la carte mère. C'est le max pour ce modèle.

Etape suivante : remontage de la partie supérieure et de l'écran.


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Décembre 2017)

Avant le remontage, j'ai changé la pile de sauvegarde sur la carte d'interconnexion (elle est soudé mais c'est facile à faire) :



Et j'ai nettoyé les charnières (ajouter une goutte d'huile, ça aide ;-) et on peut ajouter une petite cale en plastique pour détendre le ressort (pas trop grosse la cale sinon l'écran tient plus en place) :



Le clavier et le trackball fixés par 8 vis sur le boitier. Le trackball est branché sur le clavier.



Puis la carte d'interconnexion, la carte de réglage de luminosité de l'écran avec le câble de liaison au tube CCFL, le curseur qui va avec, et le câble de liaison à l'écran.



Ensuite l'écran dans sa coque (4 vis). Sur la photo il y a les câbles de liaison de l'écran et du tube CCFL. C'était pour m'assurer que ça se monte avec les charnières et la réparation de la coque, mais ils sont assemblés en même temps que les cartes au-dessus puis branchés ensuite sur l'écran à l'étape suivante.



Enfin, assemblage de l'écran sur la partie supérieure du PowerBook :



Avant de mettre en place la partie avant de la coque de l'écran, il faut assembler les petits capots qui cachent les charnières.
Les petits clips qui les maintiennent en place cassent très facilement. Sur ce PowerBook c'était le cas, heureusement j'en ai encore qui sont intacts.



Il suffit ensuite de replacer la partie "écran" sur la base, en rebranchant la nappe de liaison :



Les 4 vis en dessous, la vis à l'arrière et la porte arrière et le remontage est terminé ;-)







Il n'y a plus qu'à l'essayer


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Décembre 2017)

Il fonctionne très bien 





La connexion réseau vers mon serveur AppleShare, en LocalTalk ou en Ethernet avec un boitier Asante Micro EN/SC via la prise SCSI marche impeccable.
J'ai essayé aussi le modem (j'ai encore une ligne fixe traditionnel, pas VOIP), en me connectant au serveur Minitel de Jelora. Ma version d'Alistel (1.6.1) ne fonctionne pas en N&B, donc j'ai utilisé le module de Communication de ClarisWorks qui a une émulation Minitel.
Le modem compose bien, il reçoit la porteuse et se connecte, mais rien ou presque à l'écran  bon, le modem marche au moins.
Et quand j'essai Jelora avec un vrai Minitel, ça marche pas non plus...





Toutes les applis et jeux qui fonctionnent en N&B sur SE/30 fonctionnent sur le PB170, ainsi que ceux qui acceptent l'écran 640x400 N&B. Je vous passe les XL, Word, etc... quelques jeux marrants : Beyond Dark Castle, Creepy Castle, MacGolf, Tetris, etc...










Bon j'arrête de jouer et je démonte le deuxième...


----------



## Anthony (7 Décembre 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il fonctionne très bien



Je suis content qu'ils commencent une troisième vie, je n'aurais jamais eu le temps de m'en charger .


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Décembre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> Je suis content qu'ils commencent une troisième vie, je n'aurais jamais eu le temps de m'en charger .



Merci 
Pour le deuxième, ça va être moins facile 
Il a moins bien vieilli que le premier. Les plastiques sont moins beaux. Le disque dur est HS. Comme l'autre la charnière droite est cassé et la gauche commence à s'ouvrir. Il manque la porte cache-prises à l'arrière.
Il n'a pas l'option modem.




Le démontage confirme l'impression générale, beaucoup d'inserts cassés, sur la base comme sur la partie supérieure et la coque de l'écran.




Tout ça est réparable, mais je vais tricher un peu  
J'ai restauré mon PowerBook 170 il y a quelques mois, il est impeccable... sauf l'écran, des pixels HS et des coins qui deviennent noirs après quelques dizaines de minutes (un peu comme l'effet tunnel sur les PowerBook 180).



Donc j'ai récupéré l'écran, en très bon état, ainsi que la barrette RAM de 6Mo pour les mettre sur le mien. 
Le reste rejoindra ma banque de pièces détachées 
Mise en place de l'écran dans le mien :



Et voila 2 petits PowerBook 170 qui vont reprendre du service pour quelques années 




A gauche celui d'Anthony, à droite le mien avec l'écran du deuxième. 
Comme j'avais la flemme de sortir un deuxième chargeur, celui d'Anthony fonctionne sur batterie #14 comme il y a 25 ans


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Décembre 2017)

Waouh, en lisant les news de MacG ce matin j'ai eu comme un choc 
Merci Florian, superbe article 
https://www.macg.co/materiel/2017/12/tous-les-conseils-pour-retaper-un-powerbook-170-100655


----------

